# How to really make my Isopod cultures explode?



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

I currently have two Dwarf gray/purple isopod cultures, one in a 6qt. sterilite, and another in a 128oz. deli container. My question currently is I want to make them really explode, to have a constant, steady stock. I'm currently feeding them sliced cucumbers and the occasional sprinkling of fish flakes, though for what I see, they don't touch the stuff and only eat the veggie.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting, my dwarf grey / purples will _only_ eat 'aquarian' brand tropical fish flake and seem go refuse the exact same quantity of mushrooms or veggies like pumpkin or cucumber.
Mine are *booming* though, I really find high density cultures in much smaller containers are much much more productive.
You'll find other people who are certain the opposite is true though and that less competition for food and space results in higher rates of reproduction. 
I feed little and often, just as much food as the culture can entirely consume overnight , every night and leave bark and chopped up leaf litter in the culture for them to graze on continually.
There are probably a great many variables at play that we're not even aware of when it comes to their rate of reproduction.


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah, mine absolutely shred through the cucumbers that I add to the containers, they chew through it in a matter of days per slice. It's rather interesting.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What are you adding for a calcium source for the isopods? Calcium is a limiting mineral as it is needed for the proper formation of their cuticle. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## themountain (Feb 23, 2018)

Ever tried feeding them with dry yeast?? Works for me


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

themountain said:


> Ever tried feeding them with dry yeast?? Works for me


Dry active yeast or the fast-active dry yeast?


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

Ed said:


> What are you adding for a calcium source for the isopods? Calcium is a limiting mineral as it is needed for the proper formation of their cuticle.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


I usually throw bits and pieces of egg shell, I believe I read that off of some posts on here, though I heard cuttle bones are also used.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

The key for me to produce BOOMING cultures is not so much what I feed but how often I feed. I feed enough so that it's gone in 2-3 days, and then I'm feeding every 2-3 days.


----------



## themountain (Feb 23, 2018)

HumbyMander said:


> Dry active yeast or the fast-active dry yeast?


Wow..good question  never checked that. I guess its active yeast because I bought it in a bakery.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Mine seemed to really pick up when given jack fruit.


----------



## HumbyMander (Nov 27, 2017)

Ever since I posted this, my dwarf purples/grays have exploded in production and I currently have two colonies of them, as well as getting my hands on giant orange isos.


----------

